# XMC-1 and REW



## totalcomfort (Apr 12, 2014)

They just had a pod cast saying we will be able to directly import REW settings !!! :jump:
This is great thanks to all that made this happen!!!:TT


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi:

I am just curious.... in the mid term XMC1 will be implemented with DIRAC which I believe it should be a better solution than importing from REW, isn´t it so?

I have done everything REW and MiniDsp but I am really curious about DIRAC

Thanks !


----------



## Krelldog (Oct 12, 2009)

javiersc said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am just curious.... in the mid term XMC1 will be implemented with DIRAC which I believe it should be a better solution than importing from REW, isn´t it so?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new XMC1.....I am upgrading from my Anthem MRX AVR which was used as a pre/pro ( external amplification ). Since I cannot afford the pre/pro I wanted, this product looks like a steal. The fact that it's " Made in the USA " is a big step for Emotiva.....( I was not aware of the US based factory ) Another reason is that I can make use of the balanced outputs.

Are there any professional reviews of the XMC1? I'd like to hear their voice on the matter....thx!
Enjoy!


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

As far as I am concerned there is no professional review as they are still having issues with Dirac, which is their biggest added value compared to its competitors

Brgds


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

javiersc said:


> As far as I am concerned there is no professional review as they are still having issues with Dirac, which is their biggest added value compared to its competitors
> 
> Brgds


Just goes to show you what marketing can do. I was under the impression Dirac Live was released only after a lengthy development cycle.

Can you please give some details about the "issues"? 

TIA!


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

As far as I know the issues are related to the connection between the XMC1 and the Dirac Server. 

Best regards,


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

javiersc said:


> Hi:
> 
> I am just curious.... in the mid term XMC1 will be implemented with DIRAC which I believe it should be a better solution than importing from REW, isn´t it so?
> 
> ...


In a nutshell, it boils down to personal preference. Some enthusiasts may prefer REW because of their familiarity and skill with that solution. Others may prefer Dirac for it's simplicity in multi-position averaging. Still others may prefer Dirac's ability to apply time-domain corrections independently of frequency domain. 

My understanding of EQ as described in the REW user manual is that REW generates coefficients for traditional parametric EQ filters. The filters correct frequencies only for a given measurement position (and any other room position which happens to have the same response). Adjusting an equalizer setting affects frequency and time domain together. With REW, I think the resultant time-domain behavior "comes along for the ride." *Can any REW experts please chime-in?* 

According to miniDSP, Dirac corrects time and frequency domains independently (details here).



javiersc said:


> As far as I know the issues are related to the connection between the XMC1 and the Dirac Server.
> 
> Best regards,


So the XMC-1 can import REW settings, but not hook up to a computer running Dirac setup software (as is the case with the miniDSP units)? Are you saying the Dirac software runs on the server?


----------



## javiersc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello

I am quoting a message from Keith L "but the reality is that Dirac is basically done. We're basically finishing up things like where to put the buttons on the screen, and what they're going to say... and finalizing the network communication part of things. (It works fine on our computers, on our network, but we'll all be happier if it also works on your computer when you get it installed at home. This isn't quite as bad as finishing a great novel, but it could take five minutes, five hours, or five days to get it perfect - or at least as close as humanly possible... and then we've got to test it for a while and make sure it's right.)"

He is one of the persons in charge so.... better than me

Brgds


----------



## hotrize (Jun 11, 2011)

HELLO: HELP ME WITH SETUP OF REW WITH XMC1. i AM USING A ECM 8000 MIC
BEHRIINGER 8024 ULTRA CURVE PRO FOR PHANTOM POWER A BIG EGO FOR SOUND CARD.MY SUB IS A PARADIGM SERVO 15 POWERED.
I HAVE SEEN SOME SITES THAT USE HDMI FROM LAPTOP TO XMC 1 WHAT IS THE BEST WAY TO HOOK THIS UP FOR 5 CHANNEL EQ. HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED 
THANKS HOTRIZE


----------

